# My Little Collection... hur hur hur



## Jude (Sep 17, 2005)

My makeup is taking over!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 17, 2005)

daaaammmmnn girlllll <33


----------



## melony (Sep 17, 2005)

that is ridiculous! i love it
my friend just informed me she got her pro card, so I am catching up to you soon!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 17, 2005)

WOW!!...small??


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Sep 17, 2005)

little me arse!

Nice collection!


----------



## AprilBomb (Sep 17, 2005)

yowza!!!


----------



## fabulouscazza (Sep 17, 2005)

How do i love thee? ..... let me count the ways!


That collection is U N R E A L !


----------



## angelwings (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow what a great collection


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 18, 2005)

hehe i see specktra.net on ur computer!

Lovely collection! 

It is totally small!


----------



## Joke (Sep 18, 2005)

That is so beautifull! I'm going look at this for another hour or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Vespcat (Sep 18, 2005)

Breathtaking! *wipes drool from keybored*


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 18, 2005)

You have an amazing collection.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 18, 2005)

Wowww!

I'm not joking when i say this..i'm taking notes from your collection! You have a similar skin tone to mine and your looks are beautifull so i kinda need everything you've got! Lol,i sound crazy. Well i want most of the neutrals/med colours anyway cos i can't do completely bright eye looks.


----------



## MacLover (Sep 18, 2005)

OMG!  You have an awesome collection!  Looks like you work for or should work for MAC....LOL

Where did you find your baskets you keep your makeup in?  I have been looking all over for baskets like that to better organize my makeup and make more room.


----------



## user4 (Sep 19, 2005)

little collection??? little collection??? im gonna kick ur butt!!! lol. i am so jealous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just want like half of that. i would be perfectly fine with half!!! lol


----------



## Gloriamgo (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm speechless...


----------



## stacey (Sep 19, 2005)

LOVE all the palletes!


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Sep 19, 2005)

For All Ladies N Gents With Your Collections Post On Here: Hee Hee And My Mom Thinks Im Abd And Hav Too Much Make Up Haha Ill Post Soon What I Have And Its Not Even 1/16 Of What Some Ladies On Here Have!!!! Haha


----------



## vampygirl (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

*drools*


----------



## peike (Sep 26, 2005)

OMG, it is too good


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy crap, its everything I thought it would be lol!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 2, 2005)

yes, it is very small


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 2, 2005)

So much stuff. Love it!


----------



## MAC::MAY (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_little collection??? little collection??? im gonna kick ur butt!!! lol. i am so jealous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i just want like half of that. i would be perfectly fine with half!!! lol_

 
sup girl!! guess who!! ehehe ;P


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 10, 2005)

holy &*#@ girl that is amazing!!  I laughed so hard I think I spit my frappuccino on my keyboard! There are no words to describe it...


----------



## xx_beauty (Oct 10, 2005)

wow..thats just..beautiful =)


----------



## Peaches (Oct 15, 2005)

Speechless! That's insane! I'm jealous


----------



## breathless (Oct 15, 2005)

ooooooo whee! holy tons!


----------



## addicted*to*MAC (Oct 16, 2005)

ermm.... OHMYGOSHH GURL!!! lol =]
don't you forget what you have?
u have soo much
im jelous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol hehe
how long have you been collecting?
-x-


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 22, 2005)

Can you adopt me please? I will let you do my makeup all the time!!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 11, 2005)

i would die for your collection, i'm so jealous.


----------



## Isis (Dec 11, 2005)

LOL I love that final pic with the stacks of palettes taking over your desk w/ Specktra showing on the monitor


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_Can you adopt me please? I will let you do my makeup all the time!!_

 
Yeah, me too, and if anything disappears, it probably just fell behind a heavy piece of furniture. ;D


----------



## mona (Dec 12, 2005)

your collection made me giggle with joy!


----------



## sbetsy (Dec 12, 2005)

ooooh msf....
(drooling)


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 13, 2005)

Glorious. Nice to spot an Urban Decay lipgunk and a Shu blush peeking out too


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 14, 2005)

*That Is Totally Wicked *  (Quoting "Dash From The Incredibles") 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Girl This Is Hot Hot Hot I Just Have To Look At These Pics For A Long Time So When I Go To The MAC Counter I Know What I Am Buying


----------



## makeupaddict (Dec 16, 2005)

r u a pro makeup artist???


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## kimb (Apr 1, 2006)

holy geez! i envy you!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 1, 2006)

jude---those little grey sticker thing that you wrote the name on did u get them from a craft store i want some like that i was just wondering....i can't seem to find anything similar anywhere


----------

